# Problem of NFS speed



## _ze (Jul 24, 2020)

I set NFS and FTP on FreeBSD Server,but the nfs speed is max 20m/s but the FTP is 100m/s.I need you help.the nfs is v3.


----------



## gpw928 (Jul 26, 2020)

Please identify the O/S for both the client and the server.

If the client is FreeBSD, show us the output of `nfsstat -m` and `grep nfs /etc/rc.conf`.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2020)

_ze said:


> but the nfs speed is max 20m/s but the FTP is 100m/s


Meter per second? That's an odd way to describe bandwidth.


----------



## olli@ (Jul 27, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Meter per second? That's an odd way to describe bandwidth.


I think he forgot to write the “b”, i.e. he meant mb/s = millibits per second …
That’s rather slow indeed. Maybe an ULSNET connection is involved here, see RFC 1217 (worth reading!).


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2020)

Looks at the date of the RFC. Ah, I see where this is going


----------



## usdmatt (Jul 27, 2020)

_ze said:


> I set NFS and FTP on FreeBSD Server,but the nfs speed is max 20m/s but the FTP is 100m/s.I need you help.the nfs is v3.



This really isn't the way to ask questions and likely partly why you've had no real responses over 3 days. Provide as much information as you can about what you're running and how it's being tested.

What is the NFS client and what is you NFS server configuration? What sort of storage are you using (disks and filesystem). How have you tested the throughput and is it read or write?

NFS on ZFS does have a tendency to suck at write performance with some clients for example, if they happen to mount it in sync mode. That could be an issue here but we'd simply be guessing based on the complete lack of information.


----------

